# Ok so give me your honest opinion... Please(:



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Ok so like I just got my tonsils taken out friday and one of the pain relieving medicines they gave me is hydrocodone. Now I have heard of people using that medicine to make mixed drinks with to get real drunk or whatever. So I have been taking it and when I take it I feel dp free. And I have read stories where people get drunk they feel dp free but the next day their dp is 10x's worse. So one of my concerns is when i dont need this medicine any more and stop takin it that my dp is Goin to get worse. Now, what do you think? Do I really have anything to worry about? Help a dp'er out. Lol


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Alcohol makes people feel better because it calms down the central nervous system a bit (like anti-anxiety medication). The reason why it's worse the next day is because it's also a depressant and dehydrates the shit out of you. So add that to what you already feel (DP) and you'll see how it sucks the next day.

As far as these pain medications go, I doubt they will make you worse. It's simply a pain reliever, when it wears off you'll be back were you were.

Don't abuse the pain meds, DON'T mix it with alcohol, and I am sure you'll be fine


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

It is hard to say, at least you should not take it for much longer since hydrocodone is an opiate. If you take this for too long you could get withdrawal symptoms and then the chance of worsening of DP would be quite possible. 
If you get more DP ed after quitting you have to remind yourself that it will pass, and be carefull not to obsess over it, because that could prolong it.
Interesting though that this stuff takes your DP away. Does it make you less anxious as well?

Good luck!


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

Im' pretty sure it has something to do with the codeine. I took a large ammount once when I was sick with a bad flu and wanted relief. In my experience the positive effects are short lived. I think it has something to do with the fact that your in a semi-euphoric state which is just a relief from the stress and numbness of dp in general. Oh and alcohol lowers serotonin, a crucial brain chemical for those with anxiety/ocd etc.


----------



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

RamonX said:


> It is hard to say, at least you should not take it for much longer since hydrocodone is an opiate. If you take this for too long you could get withdrawal symptoms and then the chance of worsening of DP would be quite possible.
> If you get more DP ed after quitting you have to remind yourself that it will pass, and be carefull not to obsess over it, because that could prolong it.
> 
> Interesting though that this stuff takes your DP away. Does it make you less anxious as well?
> ...


" Yeah like it just makes me feel less nervous and I feel like I actually know what "real" is."


----------



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

So all in all I should be fine right?


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2011)

Your going to be perfectly fine man lots of people experience a DP free feeling when drinking and on different medications, they arent going to make you worse if anything itll help your recovery


----------

